
Coca-Cola Using Hyperledger and Ethereum - doener
https://cryptorandgroup.com/coca-cola-using-hyperledger-and-ethereum/
======
xirbeosbwo1234
But why? This is a private company. Why on Earth would they want to run their
internal operations on Ethereum?

~~~
reportt
Honestly, the only reason that I can think of is that they want to have a
decentralized database with a provenance chain of where resources come from/go
to, track it on the individual level.

Why wouldn't they be using a centralized DB for this? No clue. They can get
the same functionality 99% of the time with their own internal centralized DB.

The only reason that I could recommend using a blockchain solution would be
that you need to have each individual location that utilizes the database not
be able to trust the connection to the central database, and therefore you
need a distributed system that enforces trust, especially between locations,
i.e. Bottler #1 doesn't necessarily trust Supplier #1 for the correct transfer
of resources, and the crypto nature of the exchange confirmation would make it
difficult to defraud the transaction. The problem is that this only works
while all resources are tracked on the blockchain -- otherwise, you have
digital information with no physical backing.

If you are Coca-Cola, you can build your own centralized system to track
supplies yourself -- you are the central source of truth. If you have the
weight to throw around, why wouldn't you just require your suppliers/bottlers
to utilize a connection to your DB system instead of trying to shoehorn in
blockchain? They might actually have a good reason, but I kinda feel like it's
a waste.

~~~
skavi
There's no logic to it. Some vendor or higher up convinced management that
this was important, probably emphasizing data integrity or something. I doubt
it was some super well researched decision.

